# More Mods This Weekend



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

I replaced the original floor heat vents, no more debris in the ducts, because these close. 
I also added the paper towel holder in the galley.

click below to follow to my Flickr account.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3673492300


__
https://flic.kr/p/3672683751


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

By the looks of the counter these two beer mods... must have been pretty simple!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

OregonCampin said:


> By the looks of the counter these two beer mods... must have been pretty simple!


Well there was some engineering that went along with the beer mods. Simple.....maybe, but the DW doesn't have to know that!


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

I fitted metal screen door material to the underside of my vents, works great and shop vac cleans them out.


----------



## Liebeler (Jun 3, 2009)

I too replaced the vents with similar ones, nice looking mod btw. How did you affix the screen material to the underneath? I am wanting to do something similar to mine to keep the debris out.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Liebeler said:


> I too replaced the vents with similar ones, nice looking mod btw. How did you affix the screen material to the underneath? I am wanting to do something similar to mine to keep the debris out.


No I didn't put anything underneath, although that maybe something I will do, I just never thought of it. The vents close, and I can just lift them out and 
open the vent outside to get rid of any debris. This was the easiest mod so far, but I think makes a big difference.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

We had trouble trying to take our vents out, looks like they stripped the screws when they put them in. Is there a trick to getting them out? Did you have problems trying to replace it or did they come right out?


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

anne72 said:


> We had trouble trying to take our vents out, looks like they stripped the screws when they put them in. Is there a trick to getting them out? Did you have problems trying to replace it or did they come right out?


No problem at all. They came right out for me. Sorry you're having a heck of a time.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Liebeler said:


> I too replaced the vents with similar ones, nice looking mod btw. How did you affix the screen material to the underneath? I am wanting to do something similar to mine to keep the debris out.


Cut the screen big enough to cover the bottom of the vent plus go up the sides and under the vent where it goes onto the floor. Make a few snips at the corners and fold the ends around. Replace the vents and screw into place. The screen will be pinched between the vent and floor to hold it in place. Worth doing because it keeps all the debris out of the ducts so it can't come flying out when the heat kicks on. Don't ask me how I know this...

Final product:


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

Fabulous idea! Another one to add to the "honey do" list!!


----------

